# macbook pro lent ...



## choca (6 Novembre 2008)

salut all,

j'ai un macbook pro ( 2,4 Ghz , 4 go DDR,  MAC OS X 10.5.5 ) depuis 6-7 mois et je le trouve assez lent pour certaines taches ...

par exemple, quand je lance Word, il met 30 seconds avant d'ouvrir la première fenêtre.

Itunes 7-8 secondes

etc ...

je voudrais savoir si c'est normal ou non ...  et voir ce que je peux faire pour résoudre ca ...

Bien cordialement

johan


----------



## Bijot (6 Novembre 2008)

J'ai le même problème sauf que je suis sur XP et que mon PC a 4 ans (P4 2,8 ghz, 1 go Ram DDR). Et encore, moi ça mets moins de temps !

Désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider, j'ai pas encore de MBP (c'est pour bientôt :love


----------



## choca (6 Novembre 2008)

je suis tombé sur un post d'un blog : 

_...Javais le même problème avec mon macbook 1,83ghz 1go ram, il commençait à sérieusement être lent pour beaucoup de choses. Parfois, genre fermer une fenêtre de finder ou ouvrir un logiciel me donnaît un petit cercle arc en ciel qui tourne là, pendant quelques temps. Avant dinstaller Leopard, jai supprimé les préférences de pas mal de logiciels, vidé la pram, fais une maintenance complète du système. Ensuite jai fais une installation archive and install (qui ma gardé toutes mes applications, application support et informations contenues dans les applications et plein de truc, je me demande si cest normal), qui ma donné un Leopard rudement rapide. Et depuis ça, plus aucun problème, et cest encore mieux avec la version 10.5.1. ..._

est ce la seule solution ?


----------



## choca (6 Novembre 2008)

Bijot a dit:


> J'ai le même problème sauf que je suis sur XP et que mon PC à 4 ans (P4 2,8 ghz, 1 go Ram DDR). Et encore, moi ça mets moins de temps !
> 
> Désolé de ne pas pouvoir t'aider, j'ai pas encore de MBP (c'est pour bientôt :love



Surtout avec 4 giga de ram, je crois que c'est pas normal 


Bon j'ai refait quelques tests, ca met moins de temps , plus dans les 6 - 7 secondes pour words / Excel ...

mais ça m'inquiète un peu ...


----------



## DarkPeDrO (6 Novembre 2008)

Yo,


Bon alors je sais pas si c'est long ou pas, parce que j'ai pas testé avec mon MacBook (je n'ai pas de MBP).
Bref, histoire de te rassurer, tu pourrais peut-être réparer les autorisations (Utilitaire de Disque) et Vérifier le disque (Utilitaire de Disque).
Tu peux aussi nettoyer les fichiers superflus avec OnyX.

Je crois que ce sera un bon début


----------



## BS0D (6 Novembre 2008)

Nan, en tant que possesseur d'un MBP 2.5Ghz avec 4Go de RAM, je te confirme que *c'est tout à fait normal*. 


Au premier lancement après le redémarrage, ton ordi doit charger tous les paramètres, plugins et autres conneries.
En conséquence, l'ouverture initiale est longue.


Teste une fois que tu as déjà ouvert l'appli word, ferme la et rouvre la: tu verras une différence notable dans le temps d'ouverture.
Cela vient du fait que les paramètres sont déjà chargés en mémoire, et sont gardés dans la RAM.

Voilà.


----------



## michio (6 Novembre 2008)

30 secondes, c'est hyper long ???

Il s'ouvre en 5 - 6 secondes chez moi (Office 2008, MBP 2.6Ghz, 4Go RAM), maxi.
Après fermeture, réouverture en moins de 2 secondes.


As-tu réparé les autorisations et réessayé comme suggérer plus tôt ?


Je ne sais pas si ça a un rapport, mais mardi, mon MBP s'est mis à ventiler comme un malade.
PPT prenait 98% des ressources dans le moniteur d'activité (il était "à vide" après montages de 3 diaporamas de 2 - 5 Mo chacun). T° à 80°...
Quitter, redémarrage de PPT et hop, 0,1% du proc.
Tu as jeté un oeil voir si par hasard ton Word "consommait" trop ?


----------



## choca (7 Novembre 2008)

Je vais comme suggérer : 

- Vérifier les autorisations du disque
- Réparer les autorisations
- Coup de balai avec OnyX

et je reviendrais vous dire si je vois une évolution.

Merci en tout cas de ces conseils.


----------



## michio (8 Novembre 2008)

michio a dit:


> Il s'ouvre en 5 - 6 secondes chez moi (Office 2008, MBP 2.6Ghz, 4Go RAM), maxi.
> Après fermeture, réouverture en moins de 2 secondes.


J'ai fait le test, chronomètre en main : 8 secondes pour ouvrir Word une première fois. Durée quasi invariable en ouverture seule ou avec d'autres applis en route.
2 secondes en réouverture ultérieure.
Durée entre le clic dans le Dock et l'affichage de la page vierge avec le curseur qui clignote.


----------



## Mallory (30 Juillet 2011)

Bonjour,
j'ai le même problème, j'ai fait tout comme indiqué et pas mieux, le seul truc notable c'est un message avec onyx qui dit: " /User/Library/Preferences/com.apple.iphotomosaic.plist:
Conversion of data failed. The file is not UTF-8, or in the encoding specified in XML header if XML."
Au niveau des préférences, j'ai lu sur un forum que ce n'était rien ( sans autre précision)
Et mon mac est toujours aussi lent au démarrage, à l' arrêt et même dans les applications

M


----------



## Dr-Floyd (30 Juillet 2011)

Je te recommande cette application : Clean My Mac . Avec ca tu peux nettoyer tout un tas de fichiers qui s ' accumulent à ton insu un peu partout au fil du temps . Notamment cela te vide le cache de toutes les applications dont tu t 'es servi depuis x temps et miracle tout redevient fluide .Cela te vide aussi tout un tas de codes appelés  "universal binaries " qui à force de s accumuler ralentisse l ouverture et les applis elles même . C 'est très efficace


----------



## BS0D (30 Juillet 2011)

Dr-Floyd a dit:


> Je te recommande cette application : Clean My Mac . Avec ca tu peux nettoyer tout un tas de fichiers qui s ' accumulent à ton insu un peu partout au fil du temps . Notamment cela te vide le cache de toutes les applications dont tu t 'es servi depuis x temps et miracle tout redevient fluide .Cela te vide aussi tout un tas de codes appelés  "universal binaries " qui à force de s accumuler ralentisse l ouverture et les applis elles même . C 'est très efficace



NO NO NO ! 

Perso, j'ai très peu de confiance en ce genre d'applis... utilise plutot *OnyX* qui a fait ses preuves au fil des années. 

Pour gagner de l'espace disque, il y a *Xslimmer* qui réduit l'architecture (et les langues) des applis que ton Mac n'utilise pas. 
Mais à utiliser avec précaution aussi, visite les préférences de l'appli avant de la lancer pour être sûr(e) qu'elle est bien configurée


----------



## Dr-Floyd (30 Juillet 2011)

je ne sais pas pourquoi tu dis ça je l utilise de puis un bail et cela fonctionne très bien . Aucune crainte à avoir . Peut être que tu as un exemple concret à nous donner ?


----------



## quikmac (31 Juillet 2011)

Effectivement la première ouverture d'une application est toujours un peu plus lente, et ensuite ça va bien plus vite.

Un peu de maintenance comme cela t'a été communiqué plus tôt devrait sans doute améliorer un peu ton sort.


----------



## Mallory (1 Août 2011)

Mais j'ai déjà utilisé Unix, sans changer aucun paramètre, c'est vrai qu'il est un peu moins lent surtout à l'ouverture des applications. Mais pour le reste toujours aussi lent, au démarrage et à l'arrêt j'ai toujours la roue grise qui tourne mais moins le disque multicolore en cours d'utilisation...
j'ai lu quelques part que mac faisait des mise à jour la nuit, et le mien, la nuit, il est éteint. Ca peut jouer?

M


----------



## JPTK (1 Août 2011)

Mallory a dit:


> Mais j'ai déjà utilisé Unix, sans changer aucun paramètre, c'est vrai qu'il est un peu moins lent surtout à l'ouverture des applications. Mais pour le reste toujours aussi lent, au démarrage et à l'arrêt j'ai toujours la roue grise qui tourne mais moins le disque multicolore en cours d'utilisation...
> j'ai lu quelques part que mac faisait des mise à jour la nuit, et le mien, la nuit, il est éteint. Ca peut jouer?
> 
> M



Bon déjà faudrait que tu nous en dises un peu plus sur ta config, combien de mémoire vive (ram), place restante sur le disque dur et aussi très important, as-tu un bureau (finder) encombré ? (l'idéal serait de connaître son poids, pour ce faire tu vas dans ton disque dur > utilisateurs > maison > et tu fais un pomme+i (cmd+i, "lire les infos").

De plus, a-t-il toujours été lent ou non ?

Pour finir, lent ça ne veut rien dire, ça peut être 3 jours comme 3 sec pour certains. 

Quelle est ta version exact de léopard ? (menu pomme > à propos de ce mac).

La nuit le mac fait des opérations de maintenance, mais rien de plus que ce qu'onyx fait.


----------



## Mallory (3 Août 2011)

JPTK a dit:


> Bon déjà faudrait que tu nous en dises un peu plus sur ta config, combien de mémoire vive (ram), place restante sur le disque dur et aussi très important, as-tu un bureau (finder) encombré ? (l'idéal serait de connaître son poids, pour ce faire tu vas dans ton disque dur > utilisateurs > maison > et tu fais un pomme+i (cmd+i, "lire les infos").
> 
> De plus, a-t-il toujours été lent ou non ?
> 
> ...



Alors:
Il reste 142 Go sur le disque dur
Le bureau fait 22 Go
La mémoire vive, 2 G 667
la version est la 10.5.8
et il met 47 seconde après le "Tin.." pour arriver jusqu'au mot de passe et on ajoute 20 secondes pour que le bureau soit entièrement chargé.
Pour l'éteindre, ça prend 40 secondes

ET il n'a pas toujours été aussi lent, avant c'était quasi instantané, c'est venu petit à petit

Merci


----------



## axelle44 (13 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Je rencontre aussi des lenteurs sur mon MBP, acheté il y a deux ans (2,26 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo, 2 Go 1067 Mhz DDR3, Max OS X 10.6.8; 160 Go dont 83 utilisés).

Je viens de faire une vérification puis une réparation des permissions du disque, comme recommandé dans cette discussion. Il y avait énormément de choses à réparer ... Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est que je viens de lancer une deuxième réparation et il y a toujours autant de choses à réparer ...

Est-ce normal ? Que faudrait-il que je fasse de plus pour améliorer la rapidité de mon MBP (je précise que cela n'a pas toujours été le cas, au début je pouvais m'en servir très efficacement et notamment, avec le pack Office pour Mac).

Merci pour votre aide !

---------- Post added at 05h58 ---------- Previous post was at 05h39 ----------

Rebonjour ! 

Je viens de voir encore quelque chose de bizarre : maintenant, je vois 84 Go d'utilisés alors qu'avant (il y a 30 ' donc !) il n'y avait que 83 Go (cf. mon post précédent).
Comment cela se fait-il ? 

Merci pour votre aide !


----------



## Dr-Floyd (13 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour Axelle , Question bête , as tu vidé la corbeille ?


----------



## axelle44 (13 Septembre 2011)

Oui, la corbeille est régulièrement vidée !


----------



## Sly54 (13 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour la réparation des permissions, dès lors que c'est écrit "permissions réparées", c'est bon.
Pour ton problème d'espace disque, regarde avec des logiciels tels que OmniDiskSweeper.

Mais la recherche a également du bon car ces 2 sujets sont trèèèèèèèèèèès récurrents


----------



## axelle44 (14 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour et merci ! 

A quelle intervalle doit-on faire des réparations de permissions ?

Sinon, j'ai déjà pas mal cherché sur d'autres fils des solutions à mon problème mais il y a tellement de pistes à explorer que c'est un peu dur de s'en sortir ... D'où ma question ! 
J'ai vu notamment de recourir à Onyx, à quoi cela sert-il et est-ce complémentaire avec OmniDiskSweeper que tut recommandes ?


----------



## Sly54 (14 Septembre 2011)

La réparation des permissions : à chaque màj du système ou des applications Apple. Autrement une fois / mois ou par trimestre, quand il n'y a pas de problème.

OmniDiskSweeper te détaille l'espace pris par tes fichiers.
Onyx, c'est pour de la maintenance (et plus, comme d'avoir accès à des commandes du Terminal, mais avec une interface graphique).


----------



## axelle44 (15 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour ! 

J'ai testé OmniDiskSweeper et cela m'a permis de supprimer un certain nombre de choses que je sais ne pas utiliser. 
L'avantage par rapport au finder, c'est que ça dimensionne les fichiers de manière très rapide et classe de suite par taille décroissante de dossier.
Par contre, je me pose deux questions : 
- comment être sûre que ce que j'ai supprimé a été correctement désinstallé ? (Ex : j'ai supprimé GarageBand car je sais que je ne m'en servirai pas, mais a t-il été correctement désinstallé ou simplement 'supprimé' ?)
- les fichiers .dmg peuvent-ils être supprimés une fois que je les ai glissés dans le dossier des applications ?

Je vais maintenant tester Onyx et vous dirai ce qu'il en est.

A plus tard !


----------



## Sly54 (15 Septembre 2011)

axelle44 a dit:


> - comment être sûre que ce que j'ai supprimé a été correctement désinstallé ? (Ex : j'ai supprimé GarageBand car je sais que je ne m'en servirai pas, mais a t-il été correctement désinstallé ou simplement 'supprimé' ?)


Pour supprimer correctement, le mieux est de chercher le désinstallateur (s'il est fourni). Autrement tu prends l'application et hop, à la corbeille. Et s'il reste quelques fichiers, ça n'est pas grave.
Après tu peux aller dans ta maison / bibliothèque pour regarder ce qu'il y a dans les dossiers (par ex. Application support et supprimer les dossiers correspondants aux applications effacées).




axelle44 a dit:


> - les fichiers .dmg peuvent-ils être supprimés une fois que je les ai glissés dans le dossier des applications ?


Une fois que tu as récupéré l'application dans le .dmg, alors tu peux supprimer le .dmg.
Un peu de lecture chez debutersurMac


----------



## axelle44 (16 Septembre 2011)

Bon, j'ai aussi testé Onyx et ça m'a permis de faire encore un bon coup de nettoyage.
Sauf erreur, la réparation des permissions est aussi proposée par Onyx, non ? 

Avec ces outils, cela m'a permis de nettoyer et remettre en ordre mon MBP, qui en avait bien besoin. Merci !


----------



## BS0D (22 Septembre 2011)

axelle44 a dit:


> Sauf erreur, la réparation des permissions est aussi proposée par Onyx, non ?



Oui, c'est un outil hyper complet. C'est pour ça qu'il est aussi répandu et populaire. 
Au passage, merci à Joël Barrière pour son boulot ^^


----------

